# prayers for Lizzie's dad please



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 5, 2012)

I recently learned that my friend Lizzie's dad had a heartattack a little over a week ago. I don't know the details but he is home now. Lizzie is only 17 and i've been thinking about her so I thought I'd ask for prayers. Thanks everyone


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 6, 2012)

My Prayers are added for Lizzie's Dad!


----------



## jagman (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 7, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Sep 11, 2012)

our prayers sent


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys its been a while but Lizzie's dad had another heart attack Tuesday and is in the hospital again. I'd really appreciate prayers thanks


----------



## CAL90 (May 10, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (May 14, 2013)

Prayers lifted from 30k feet above Mother Earth.


----------

